# selling stock photos online for free



## danceken (Jan 16, 2013)

Where can you sell your stock photos online for free?


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 16, 2013)

On your own website.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2013)

How do you sell something that is free?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

And WHY would you want to? Trying to ensure that prices for those that do sell from stock sites go down even more than they already have?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 16, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> How do you sell something that is free?



Exactly my question. Where the revenue?


----------



## reaper7534 (Jan 16, 2013)

LOl......I think he means.... what site can he post his pictures to sell on that doesn't charge a hosting fee


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2013)

*Moving to the Business District.*


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 16, 2013)

I dunno. Flickr.com?


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 16, 2013)

Getty stopped picking up new togs.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2013)

What is a togs?  :lmao:


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> Getty stopped picking up new togs.


Is that the transitive state between tadpole and frog???


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2013)

Selling stock photos requires quite a bit of advertising and promotion. If a photographer has a lot of contacts in the advertising business that routinely use the kind of stock images the photographer produces, the photographer might make a bit of money.

If a photographer cannot afford to market, promote, and advertise their stock photography, a better approach is sharing licensing fees with a stock photography agency in exchange for the web site maintenance, marketing, promotion, and advertising a stock photography agency provides for their cut.

Unfortunately, the stock image market is over saturated with images, and it literally gets even more saturated by the hour.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

Yorgis said:


> Me and my friend try to build up a website in which everyone can share and sell his/her photos, create photo albums, etc... Now we are still in the very beginning, but you can have a look:https://sites.google.com/site/picsellver1/



Looks real legit.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 29, 2013)

> Looks real legit.



Yeah, but did you see the high quality images by the only two members on it?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

Yorgis said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/picsellver1/ It's an effort to built something unique. A way to share your unique moments with friends and family. To show that the world is actually soooo beautiful. This site is building by me and my friend. It's another option. Just have a look and help us to create something beautiful.



No.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

Yorgis said:
			
		

> It's still in the very beginning. We need everyone feedback and suggestions to make it better. This is not the final version of the website. It only a test-mode to see what we have to change and how we can improve it



You're using a google site. No one is going to go for that. Stop trying.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2013)

Yorgis said:
			
		

> We will not stay in google servers... Instead of telling us to stop trying I would appreciate if you could suggest any improvements. One way or another, no one born to be perfect, but achieved his/hers goals by putting effort.



Improvement #1: get a legit hosting plan and a secure server.


----------

